# Full Body Ski Suits (coming back?)



## dlague (Nov 29, 2016)

http://www.tipsyelves.com/ski-suits

I have my eyes on this one!







Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 29, 2016)

I think the term is one piece. I think the original retro supply is running thin while retro days are getting more popular. Tipsy Elves is filling a need.


----------



## ironhippy (Nov 29, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> I think the term is one piece.



I've always heard "fart bag", maybe that's the technical term


----------



## dlague (Nov 29, 2016)

The suit that is worn once a season on retro day?

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## benski (Nov 29, 2016)

Putin has one. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ski_suit


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 29, 2016)

benski said:


> Putin has one. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ski_suit


Puttin is in a 2 piece. The pants are just the same color  

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Rushski (Dec 1, 2016)

Know a guy who has never given up on the one-pieces...  And he tends to use sides of trails instead of urinals, which seems a bit trickier.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 1, 2016)

Rushski said:


> Know a guy who has never given up on the one-pieces...  And he tends to use sides of trails instead of urinals, which seems a bit trickier.


#1 is always side of trail, unless I'm already in for lunch or something. #2 that policy is a bit hard to stick to.

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2016)

There are a couple AZ members that might advise against trailside tinkling at Cannon. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Dec 1, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> There are a couple AZ members that might advise against trailside tinkling at Cannon.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


The Clinton Foundation Porta-Potty's are going in though. They are all set.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2016)

most excellent


----------



## Nick (Dec 1, 2016)

I hadn't heard of this company before but they popped up on my FB advertisement the other day. I did do a little groan.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 1, 2016)

Nick said:


> I hadn't heard of this company before but they popped up on my FB advertisement the other day. I did do a little groan.


They were on shark tank a few seasons back.

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Dec 6, 2016)

I've seen probably 25 of their 1 piece suits on people at Mount Snow over the last 2 seasons!! I'm thinking about seriously ordering one, if for no other reason than to highly embarrass my soon to be 11 and 13yr old kids, and re-live my 80's fartbag glory days!!! ;-)

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

